# BRONZERS FOR WOC



## razie (May 20, 2015)

I've been searching for the perfect bronzer for my nc45 Indian skin. However, they either blend right in with my skin tone or look like a speck of mudiness up on my face ugh. Suggestions ladies?


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2015)

http://www.specktra.net/t/84996/bronzer-for-the-bronzed  Start here - this thread has a lot of good suggestions and tips, and you fall within the color range discussed in the thread.


----------



## gina12345 (May 21, 2015)

razie said:


> I've been searching for the perfect bronzer for my nc45 Indian skin. However, they either blend right in with my skin tone or look like a speck of mudiness up on my face ugh. Suggestions ladies?


I am NC 50 so I know exactly what you mean. The link that Sagehen posted is a great place to start. I just discovered NARS Gienah.Its a contour kit but if you play around with different types of brushes it is a great matte bronzer that is not too red or orange or gray & it comes with its own highlight shade.Both shades in this little kit are very pigmented.  NARS Casino is nice too but i had to use a lot to get a bronzer effect. I tried Anastasia but it was gray & muddy.
  I also like Sleek Face Form kit, I like dark. MAC Format & Sunbasque are pretty if you like a bit of shimmer.


----------

